# Nitrate levels high



## horsefly (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello every one....I have a question.....After doing a water test it shows I have high nitrate levels 80-160....I have been loosing a fish about once a week...In between them dieing they all look very healthy... I have done water changes and my tap water tested low....any ideas??? Its a 55gl freashwater want. Thanks


----------



## foolintherain (Aug 6, 2011)

Immediate:
water changes

Long-term:
plants

How long have you had the tank and did you cycle the tank first? 

Oh also, how big and how many fish? Being overstocked on fish means nitrates accumulate faster

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html


----------



## horsefly (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had it for a few year without any problems....I changed 25% of the water twice with no result....


----------



## horsefly (Aug 17, 2011)

I have about 16 fish about an inch each....55 gallon....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

horsefly said:


> I have had it for a few year without any problems....I changed 25% of the water twice with no result....


When was the last time you vacuumed out the substrate? Sounds like your Trates are trapped. Had a friend had the same problem, we changed 75% of his water twice in 3 days. No change. Things get trapped and need to be released or it will keep on affecting your water quality.


----------



## horsefly (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you mean under the plastic part of the under gravel filter?....when I use the sucker on the gravel the water sent very dirty..


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

horsefly said:


> Do you mean under the plastic part of the under gravel filter?....when I use the sucker on the gravel the water sent very dirty..


Yes, anywhere junk could get trapped. You shouldn't need to clean under the gravel filter every week but once in a while you should. You also should get as much out from the gravel as possible. 

Duckweed could help keep the nitrates lower and it's a very easy plant to grow as long as you have a light on your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How often are your water changes? Just from what you've said, it sounds like you haven't been doing regular water changes? You probably will need to do 50% a few days in a row to get it to lower levels.


----------

